# Stahlrampe



## AnonymerSurfer (2. August 2001)

So Leute ich hab mal ein Wallpaper gemacht, ich möchte aber vor dieses Stargate noch eine Stahlrampe setzen wie bekomme ich sowas hin?
Bitte helft mir! Das Bild sieht so leer aus


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (2. August 2001)

Achso ein Paar Kabel und eine Betontextur müssen auchnoch rein


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. August 2001)

*Wie soll's denn aussehen?*

Was willst Du denn eigentlich haben?

So'n Strukturiertes Blech?


----------



## d0mest0s (7. August 2001)

auf gfx4all.de hats solche texturen, wie weiss ich nicht.
Verrat mir lieber wie du diesen Wässrigen Effekt fürs Stargate
hinbekommen hast !
MfG d0mest0s


----------



## Saesh (7. August 2001)

@domestos:
wenn du gfx4all kennst, dann solltest du auch die tuts kennen.
daraus folgt, dass du auch das wassereffekt tut kennen solltest (bei den objekteffekten).
daraus folgt, dass du wissen solltest, wie er es gemacht hat.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (7. August 2001)

*Es sollte ungefähr so aussehen:*

Also so sollte es aussehen wenn es fertig ist.




Meldet euch wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.
cu
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## d0mest0s (7. August 2001)

@Saesh: Sorry, war mir nicht sicher ob es mit diesem Effekt gemacht
wurde, weil es bei mir viel anders aussah, trotzdem Danke !

@AnonymerSurfer: Dein Stargate sieht schon fast besser aus als das
Original, wenn du die Orangen Lichter dran tust 

so far, peace d0mest0s


----------



## morpheus_rules (7. August 2001)

CoP[- fishm@c ;-)


----------



## Saesh (7. August 2001)

@morpheusius: ich denke mal, dass der back noch gar keine rolle spielt... es geht doch jetzt erstmal nur um die Rampe.
ich denke schon, dass er das schon weiss


----------



## d0mest0s (7. August 2001)

Och so unfair, wieso sieht bei euch alles besser aus ?
Hab das auch versucht mit dem Stargate, nur sieht weder
die flüssige MAterie noch der Ring so gut aus, habe doch
alles gemacht wie auf gfx4all.de beschrieben !
Helft mir ! Danke im Voraus.
MfG d0mest0s


----------



## Saesh (7. August 2001)

zu dem innerem effekt.
es kommt halt dabei darauf an, wie dein chrom verteilt ist und wie du danach die farbeinstellungen vornimmst.
spiele da einfach ein bisschen unter bild>>einstellen mit der helligkeit/kontrast und farbton/sättigung.

wer probet der findet, wie der Saesh immer sagt


----------



## Prailer (7. August 2001)

1. Ich will aber dieses PIC dann ned auf counter-strike.de sehen, den es ist ja schön und gut gemeint aber ich finde das zu unInovativ !

PS: Falls es dieses Wort ned gibt, dann hab ichs grad erfunden !


2. Wie kriege ich es hin, damit ein Effekt von der Mitte aus nach aussen verläuft also ihr wisst was ich meine ? ... dies ist ja recht schwer in einem kreis !


----------



## d0mest0s (8. August 2001)

1. Wir haben keinen Dunst wie du meinst

2. Ist es kein Problem einen Filter auf eine radiale
Auswahl zu bewirken.

MfG d0m


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. August 2001)

Für d0mest0s schreib ich jetzt einfach mal auf wie ich das gemacht hab. Wende den Wassereffekt auf einem Bild mit weissem Hintergrund (1024 mal 768 Pixel) an. Dann erstellst du eine neue Ebene. Dann malst du einfach mit dem Kreis Werkzeug einen Kreis in die Mitte gemalt. Von hier an gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du nimmst dir das runde Auswahl Tool und erstellst in dem Kreis eine Auswahl die sich im Durchmesser etwa 2-3 cm kleiner ist als der Kreis und drückst die Entf. Taste.
2. Du hältst Strg gedrückt und clickst auf die Neue ebene mit dem Kreis. Dann gehst du ins Menü Auswahl->Auswahl verändern->Auswahl verkleinern. Der Wert bleibt dir überlassen. Dann drückst du wieder die Entf. Taste. 
Jetzt hast du den Kreis. Halte dann Strg gedrückt und clicke auf die Ebene auf der sich der Kreis befindet.
Jetzt machst du einen Rechtsclick auf die eben genannte Ebene und gehst auf Beleuchtungsotionen. Dort wählst du den Farbverlauf aus , den du auch für dein Bild weiter oben verwendet hast.  Jetzt gehst du auf Textur und wählst dir eine Textur aus die gut zu Metall passt.
Hier lohnt es sich alle Texturen anzusehen, da sich auch Fliesentexturen etc. für Metall eignen.
Für den Farbverlauf erstellst du noch eine neue Ebene, hältst wieder Strg gedrückt und clickst auf die Ebene auf der der Ring liegt.
Jetzt drückst du Strg+Shift+I , um die Auswahl umzukehren.
Wahrscheinlich bemerkst du jetzt , dass das Wasser innerhalb des Rings auch markiert ist , was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist.
Jetzt machst du einen Farbverlauf von Links oben nach rechts unten.
Dann musst du noch im Ebenen Fenster die Farbverlauf Ebene unter die Wassereffekt ebene ziehen. Zum schluss wählst du wieder die Ebene mit dem Ring aus (Strg+click auf die Ebene). dann kehrst du wieder die Auswahl um (Strg+Shift+I). Nun gehst du auf die Ebene mit dem Wassereffekt und radierst das ganze Wasser um den Ring weg , was je nach dicke des Rings relativ einfach sein sollte.
Fertig ist das Bild. 
cu 
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Saesh (8. August 2001)

ist ja schon fast ein tutorial.......


----------



## d0mest0s (8. August 2001)

@AnonymerSurfer: Ich habe zwar nie eine Erklärung verlangt, aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## woodynatoR (8. August 2001)

wieso suchst du dir nicht ein Stargate, schneidest es aus und dann hast du was einigermaßen vernünftiges? 
ok das war die faule Version, so hab ichs auch gemacht
<img src="http://www.sg1clan.de/Woody/sg1-banner2-4.jpg">

Schau dir mal das SG an: 
http://www.mygaming.co.uk/stargate/screenshots.asp?page=image&path=misc\gatefrontliquid.jpg

Stammt von einem der SG Mods Pages:
http://www.mygaming.co.uk/stargate/news.asp


----------



## woodynatoR (8. August 2001)

ach nochwas
Du möchtest doch die Rampe haben, wo die Typen immer hoch und runter rennen oder?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. August 2001)

*...*

Ja, genau die.


----------

